
Wired to Care - Hooke
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/conscience-patricia-churchland-book-review/
======
rossdavidh
So, Patricia Churchland's book "Conscience: The Origin of Moral Thinking" was
not by any means perfect, but it is unrecognizable from this review. I had to
go back and look at my review in Goodreads to make sure we were talking about
the same book. My own take:
[https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/3017854235](https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/3017854235)

~~~
cosmojg
Sorry for stalking you a little bit, but I noticed that you've read over a
thousand books in your lifetime. I'm currently struggling to read even one or
two per year myself. What advice would you offer to somebody looking to get
into the hobby but having a tough time getting started?

I also noticed that your interests are fairly similar to mine. If you could
recommend just three books, which would they be? Which are your favorites?
Which have stuck with you? Which have made the most difference in your life?

~~~
rossdavidh
The answer to the first question, is that I absolutely avoid watching TV
(including YouTube/Hulu/etc. equivalents). I also have an "only on Sundays"
rule for Facebook.

The answer to the second question probably changes a lot, but I think the long
term answer is probably: 1) Jonathan Haidt, "The Righteous Mind" 2) Nassim
Nicholas Taleb, "Antifragility" 3) Peter Turchin, "Ages of Discord"

